# Urlaub am Weißenhäuserstrand-gibts da was zum Biken?



## tpma (7. August 2005)

*Hallo mitenand,
wir machen in 14 Tagen 14 Tage Urlaub an der Ostsee bei Weißenhaus.
Ich schau mich mal schon im Vorfeld um, ob es für unsere Jungs (12-14 J.) dort ein paar Drops oder ähnliches gibt. 
Daß es wahrscheinlich keine Downhillstrecke gibt   , davon gehe ich aus.
Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, daß es in diesem Teil Deutschlands Mountainbiker gibt, die auch so ihre Trails haben, vielleicht aber auch ein paar interessante Skaterplätzle.
Wäre nett von euch, wenn ihr uns Bodenseelern ein paar Strecken oder Plätzle nennen könnt.* 

http://www.holzhause.de/radlbilder.htm

P.S.: Kann auch im Umkreis von 20-30 km sein, oder wenn es sich lohnt auch weiter.


----------



## Rabbit (8. August 2005)

Moin Moin!

Den Weißenhäuser Strand kenne ich nur aus meiner eigenen Jugend. Und damals haben wir da Badeurlaub gemacht. Ich wäre wohl nie auf die Idee gekommen, da zum MTBiken hin zu fahren. Ich nehme mal an, das ist auch nicht eurer Grund an der Ostsee Urlaub zu machen 

Hättet ihr nicht in Timmendorfer Strand unterkommen können? Dort wohnt nämlich der Meik aka "madbull" hier aus dem Forum und der kennt dort sehr nette Touren. Aber Weißenhäuser Strand ... da muß ich passen!

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub, hoffentlich ein paar sonnige Tage und viel Spaß hier im Norden.

Gruß an den Bodensee, 
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tpma (8. August 2005)

Hallo Harry,

_Den Weißenhäuser Strand kenne ich nur aus meiner eigenen Jugend. Und damals haben wir da Badeurlaub gemacht. Ich wäre wohl nie auf die Idee gekommen, da zum MTBiken hin zu fahren. Ich nehme mal an, das ist auch nicht eurer Grund an der Ostsee Urlaub zu machen_


Bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage willst du uns wohl nicht zum Baden schicken, zumindest nicht in der Ostsee.
Da muß man sich dann halt Alternativen suchen.

Irgendwo in einem anderen Thread hab ich was gelesen von Downhillstrecke am Holm - wo immer das auch ist.
Außerdem noch Streetzer Berg bei Lütjenburg.
Hm, sollten wir es finden, wirds besser sein als in der Ostsee bei 16°C baden.  
Aber laut Bauernzeitung wird das Wetter da oben durch Vollmond am 16.8. umschlagen, na hoffen wir `s und der Sommer kommt zurück (Ich meinte natürlich den von letztem Jahr   

Danke dir für deine Nachricht, vielleicht kommt ja noch meehr.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Anfall (8. August 2005)

Die Downhillstrecke befindet sich in der Tat im Holm, dem Wald am Dieksee bei Bad Malente-Gremsmühlen. Wegbeschreibung bei Schlickjumper zu finden (bis Malente/Dieksee durchklicken), oder, falls du es nicht finden solltest, kann ich dir den Weg auch selbst zeigen, irgendwas muss man in den Semesterferien ja machen 

Und ansonten mal, wie der Hase es schon vorgeschlagen hat, hier reinschnupper, die Soziopathentour für alle Jungs, Männer, Greise und Übergewichtige.


----------



## madbull (8. August 2005)

Schreibt doch mal eine pm an *Kochermeister *hier im Forum, der wohnt ganz in der Nähe und weiß wahrscheinlich sehr gut, wo man da oben fahren kann! Der hat aber eher sehr wenig Zeit und wird euren Thread wohl nicht entdecken, wenn ihr ihn nicht kontaktiert...


----------



## Rabbit (9. August 2005)

tpma schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.holzhause.de/radlbilder.htm


Hallo Thomas,

deine Kids sind ja schon recht "fit", wie man auf den Bildern erkennen kann  
Die ersten Bilder erinnnern mich an die BMX-Bahn hier in Volksdorf (Ortsteil in Hamburgs NO).

@madbull ake MeikBikeGuyver: Stimmt, Alex (Kochermeister) ist ja auch wieder zurück im Norden! Hast Du 'ne Handy von ihm? Ruf doch mal an und weise ihn auf diesen Beitrag hin!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## tpma (9. August 2005)

Hallo,

@Anfall
_Und ansonten mal, wie der Hase es schon vorgeschlagen hat, hier reinschnupper, die Soziopathentour für alle Jungs, Männer, Greise und Übergewichtige._
Da hab ich schon öfters reingeschnuppert, macht einen sauguten Eindruck, vielleicht schaffen wir es auch mal am Donnerstag da rüber!

@madbull @rabbit
Ich werde den Kochermeister mal anschreiben, 

Ansonsten scheint ihr ein recht aktives Volk zu sein,(wer rastet,der erfriert. z.Zt. zumindest)
Danke für die Infos


----------



## tpma (5. September 2005)

Hallo
2 Wochen sind schon wieder vorbei, das Wetter war echt gut, die Ostsee hatte 17°C, was will man mehr.
Ohne mich jetzt einschmeicheln zu wollen, aber die Gegend gefällt uns sehr gut.

Den Downhill bei Kreuzfeld haben wir gefunden, klein aber fein.
Der hats schon insich, nix für Anfänger. Alles haben sich die Jungs nicht getraut, aber Spaß gemacht hat es auf jeden Fall.

Dann Dank ich für den Tipp

Vielleicht kommt ja mal jemand an Bodensee und braucht auch ein Tipp.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rabbit (6. September 2005)

Hallo Thomas,

schön, dass es euch hier oben gefallen hat und dass ihr mit dem Wetter so viel Glück hattet! 


			
				tpma schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kommt ja mal jemand an Bodensee und braucht auch ein Tipp.


Wenn das jetzt 'ne Einladung war, dann brauchen wir noch die Adresse 

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit den Kindern und sonnige Grüße an den Bodensee,
Harry


----------



## Kochermeister (8. September 2005)

Na prima,hab nach einem Monat das hier entdeckt! Hab auch schon ewig nicht mehr hier rein geschaut, arbeite über 60 Stunden die Woche. Aber ich hoffe Ihr hattet mehr gefunden als den Weg über die Steilküste,obwohl in letzter Zeit viel gesperrt wurde,Thema Naturschutz.
Bis bald,irgendwann in Timmendorf,viele Grüße an alle
Alex


----------



## madbull (8. September 2005)

Aleeeeeeeex - Originaaaaaaalex! Mach hinne - wir brauchen dich hier im Winter - spätestens!!!   

Du hast heute eindeutig was verpasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (9. September 2005)

Ist zwar zu spät, aber vielleicht fürs nächste Mal.  Holsteinische Schweiz, wirklich eine der schönsten Ecken von old Germany.


----------



## Anfall (9. September 2005)

Wow, die Tour um Malente ist gut geplant, sind eigentlich die schönsten Wege hier bei uns dabei.


----------



## tpma (11. September 2005)

Hallo,
also zuerst mal an Kochermeister Alex:
Der Weg über die Steiküste haben wir natürlich sehr schnell gefunden, sehr schön und auch noch nicht verboten.

on any sunday:
Die Touren in der hol.Schweiz kommen leider etwas zu spät, aber es wird bestimmt ein nächstesmal geben. danke

Gruß
Thomas


----------

